

5 Tips for Raising Your Girl Geek - edw519
http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2009/08/5-tips-for-raising-your-girl-geek/

======
xynny
great article. hopefully being a geeky girl is more popular in the future

~~~
ektimo
really? i thought it kinda sucked.

"If grades and enthusiasm are waning, it’s time for parental intervention. But
not too much. And not too little. Really, you know your daughter best, and
it’s important to talk about what’s going on at school."

i expect better writing from Wired

